# What is inclusive w/ surgery package?



## LaSeille (Jul 16, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find specifics on what is inclusive in the surgery package?  According to the CPT book's "CPT Surgical Package Definition" - it includes local infiltration/block/topical anesthesia, subsequent E&M service day of or prior to surgery, immediate post op care and post op follow up care.  HOWEVER...it does not state anything about the placement of drains or peritoneal lavage during laparoscopic procedures (ie: Appendectomies, Cholecystectomies, etc.).  One of the surgeons I work for wants to separately code/charge for the placement of drains and for peritoneal lavage when doing certain surgeries (using codes 49080 & 49020/49021). When reviewing the CCI edits, they do NOT appear to be inclusive.  However, I feel that they are inclusive in the surgery package, but I cannot find anyone in writing to support either way.  Any help or input would be very much appreciated!!


----------



## Lujanwj (Jul 17, 2012)

The NCCI Policy Manual chapter 1 will have all of the info you are looking for.  Those procedures you mentioned are not in the edits because they are part of the policy and CMS expects us to know the Policy as well as the Edits.  

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/Downloads/NCCI_Policy_Manual.zip


----------

